# Alchemiemount bestätigt?



## Naho (25. Juni 2010)

Leset und staunet:

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/15408/WoW-Cataclysm-Ein-Mount-nur-fuer-Alchemisten

Nun ich möchte von euch wissen, was denkt ihr bekommen wir in Cata? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spaten (25. Juni 2010)

wenn ich zu cata nen reitoger bekommen könnte, würd ich vielleicht wieder einteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (9. Dezember 2010)

weiß da schon jmd was?


----------



## EnemyArea (9. Dezember 2010)

das mount soll alleine schon von den händlermats 25.000 gold kosten....


----------



## Izara (9. Dezember 2010)

lt. goldgoblin ist es kein wirkliches Mount, sondern man verwandelt sich selbst in eins ^^ 

http://goldgoblin.de/berufe/alchemie/alchemie-in-cataclysm/


----------



## Bobtronic2 (9. Dezember 2010)

Leider werde ich es mir nie Herstellen Können den das vieh kostet mit allen rum und dran ca 35k g. Da Besorge ich mir lieber nen chopper xd.


----------



## Pectus (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich dachte nicht dass es so schnell geht, aber ich hab heute in OG jemanden damit gesehen. Sah aus als würde der Char in den zwei kleineren Pfoten des Drachen gehalten werden. Nettes Teil.


----------



## The-Dragon (10. Dezember 2010)

Das, was du da in OG gesehen hast, ist der gläserne Steindrache, der beim zweiten Boss im im steinernen Kern droppen kann. Der Charakter wird momentan nur nicht darauf, sondern zwischen den Vorderbeinen angezeigt, das ist ein Bug.


----------



## I kick Murlocs (10. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal ein Link zu den Details:
http://wow.gamona.de/2010/10/17/wow-cataclysm-so-braut-ihr-das-neue-alchemie-mount/#

Steht leider nicht dabei, wie man an das Rezept rankommt. Hab schon verschiedene Theorien gehört von seltenem Drop bis zu zufälliger Erforschung wie es das bei Forschung Nordends gab.

Auf jeden Fall klingts danach als würds ne Zeit dauern, bis wir den ersten davon sehen.


----------



## Xertreus (10. Dezember 2010)

Mhhh
Irgendwie schade das man nicht genau weiß woher man das Rezept bekommt. 
Wenn man es wenigstens bestätigen könnte das man es via Procc Luck beim Herstellen der Tränke bekommt, dann könnte man Tränke wie nen Gaskranker erstellen, aber das kostet auch ne Menge Zeit und Gold. 
Ich farme mir gerade die Mats zusammen und bin auch schon auf Skill 525. Jetzt muss ich bloß das Rezept bekommen ^^


----------



## Trez (10. Dezember 2010)

Das Rezept für das "Mount" wird man _*nur*_ durch Archäologie finden.

Zum selber nachlesen hier schauen.


----------



## I kick Murlocs (10. Dezember 2010)

Boah! Das ist mal ne Ansage!

/me packt die Schaufel aus...


----------



## Shendria (10. Dezember 2010)

Stellt sich nur die Frage ob das bei allen zufällig sein kann, oder rassenspezifisch.... Bin momentan seeehr fixiert auf Nachtelfen-Ausgrabungsstätten, da ich mir das Trinket mal gern ansehn würde, solang es mir noch etwas bringt. Wenn man es dabei bekommen könnte, wär es natürlich sehr nice, ansonsten wird meine Schamanin halt noch lange kein Mount.... -.-


----------



## Trez (10. Dezember 2010)

Kann sein das es Rnd ist aber ich würde mal vermuten, dass man es bei Tol'vir finden wird.


----------



## Shendria (10. Dezember 2010)

Trez schrieb:


> Kann sein das es Rnd ist aber ich würde mal vermuten, dass man es bei Tol'vir finden wird.



-.- Die Antwort wollt ich net hören..... Tja, noch lange kein Drache meine Kleine....^^


----------



## Trez (10. Dezember 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> -.- Die Antwort wollt ich net hören.....



Wie gesagt, reine Vermutung^^


----------



## Micro_Cuts (11. Dezember 2010)

gibt es denn wo eine offizielle bestätigung seiten blizzards das man für das mount alchi und Archeologie braucht?


----------



## Dropz (11. Dezember 2010)

cool dann muss ich unbedingt alchemie maxen


----------



## Micro_Cuts (11. Dezember 2010)

naja so einfach wird das nicht zu bekommen sein.

wenns soweit stimmt dann braucht man alchi, archeologie, 29k gold für die mats vom händler, und nochmal massen von den neuen lebenspartikeln da


----------



## Dropz (11. Dezember 2010)

an 29k gold komme ich nie


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (11. Dezember 2010)

Finden des Rezeptes ist eindeutig das Schwerste an der Sache.....
29k Gold sollte mit Cataclysm nicht so das Problem sein.


----------



## I kick Murlocs (12. Dezember 2010)

Mats & Gold zu farmen dauert garantiert nicht solange wie das finden des Rezeptes, zumal man das ja auch garantiert nicht mit Archeologie auf 1 oder so finden können wird.
Von daher, wenn man sich das Vieh als Ziel in den Kopf gesetzt hat (So wie ich  ), dann sollte man einfach mal anfangen zu farmen und die Berufe auszumaxen. Bis man das hat, hat man die Kohle auch zusammen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Dezember 2010)

bei uns in og schon 3 gesehn. so schwer kanns  ja nicht sein^^


----------



## Nexus.X (12. Dezember 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> bei uns in og schon 3 gesehn. so schwer kanns  ja nicht sein^^


Möglich, dass du den Drachen mit dem "Vitriolsteindrachen" (oder so ähnlich) verwechselst? Der droppt glaube bei dem Drachenboss im Steinernen Kern und sieht ähnlich, vor allem weil er durch nen Bug den Reiter nicht anzeigt, oder nur in der Kralle hält.
Den seh ich nämlich alle 10 Minuten in Sw rumgurken, Alchi-Drachen noch garnicht. 

Hier mal zum anschaun: wow.gamona.de

Vitriolsteindrache auf Seite 2.
Sandsteindrache auf Seite 3.


----------



## Snowhawk (14. Dezember 2010)

kann schon sein, dass es drei haben... Archäologie kann man ca. 16-20h auf max. Level haben wenn man stresst.
Wer das macht, ist sich das farmen gewöhnt und sitzt meistens auch auf viel Gold mit ner starken Gilde im Rücken.
Also dürften 29K auch kein Problem sein... die restlichen Mats angekauft oder auch elbst erfarmt.

Gibt genügend Freaks  

Aber mal ehrlich: Das wär kein Spass mehr für mich ^^


----------



## Bjizzel (14. Dezember 2010)

Bah sry das is ja mal sowas von hässlich -.- Ich nehm den Telefonjoker um ein Seepferdchen für "zum immer benutzen" zu bekommen Obwohl... so ein Kamel mit nem Goblin...


----------



## Shendria (14. Dezember 2010)

Die 29k wären echt momentan das kleinste Problem. Mein Kontostand zeigt momentan zwar auch nicht mehr auf, aber wenn ich mir anschau das ich knapp 10k allein durch questen und Instanzen in Cata gemacht hab (mit 1 Char, auf dem Server warten noch ein paar). 

Es ist irgendwie echt schade, das man wohl Archäologie dafür brauch. Sonst hätte ich vielleicht irgendwann mal meinem Twink das Mount basteln können. Archäologie tu ich mir allerdings sicher nur bei meinem Main an.....


----------



## Charom (15. Dezember 2010)

1. Der Drache ist hässlich, aber nützlich wenn man jemandem mitnehmen will, ist ja schließlich ein 2-Sitzer. Ich achte sowieso nicht auf das Aussehen von einem Mount sondern auf die flexibilität bzw nützlichkeit.

2. wie kommt ihr bitte auf 25.000 Gold? Ich rechne euch mal kurz ne Kleinigkeit vor:

1x Pyriumbeschichtete Kristallphiole 5.000 Gold (Gastwirtin Yasmin, Uldum, Kords: 26/7)*
*8x Sande der Zeit 6500 Gold (ebenfalls Gastwirtin Yasmin, Uldum, Kords: 26/7)*
*12x Echtgold 0 Gold (Dauer 3 Tage, nötig: je 120 Flüchtiges Feuer, Wasser & Luft, 36 Pyriumbarren) ca. 1 Gefallen un d ca. 2-3 Stunden farmen
8x Fläschchen der Winde (48 Flüchtiges Leben, 96 Azsharas Schleier, 96 Gertenrohr, 1 Kristallphiole) 1 Silber und ca. 1 Stunde farmen
8x Fläschchen der Titanenstärke (48 Flüchtiges Leben, 96 Aschenblüte, 96 Gertenrohr, 1 Kristallphiole) 1 Silber und ca. 1 Stunde farmen
8x Tiefsteinöl (1x Albinohöhlenfisch)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
1x Phiole der Sande = 11500g 2s


Ich frag mich wie ihr auf die Zahlen kommt, ist doch klar wenn ihr alle Kräuter kauft das ihr ~13k Gold mehr ausgebt aber wofür? für 4-5 Stunden lockeres Farmen? Wie gut das ich Kräuterkundler bin. Es sollte jedem möglich sein einen netten Freund nach den Pyriumbarren zu fragen, es gibt immer jemand im Umfeld der Bergbau geskilled hat oder am skillen ist und man kann sich mit so einer Person einigen. Den Rest kann man locker als Kräuterkundler selbst farmen und das mit geringem Aufwand, wenn man weiß wo.

Ich persönlich hab die Mats schon rum liegen, mir fehlen lediglich noch 3 CDs vom Echtgold, sprich noch 18 Stunden warten.
Wobei.... das wichtigste fehlt mir auch noch.... das Rezept


----------



## Kalaida (15. Dezember 2010)

Charom schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie ihr auf die Zahlen kommt, ist doch klar wenn ihr alle Kräuter kauft das ihr ~13k Gold mehr ausgebt aber wofür?



Naja, abgesehen davon, dass bei dir 1x Sande der Zeit scheinbar wohl nur 812,5 Gold kostet (was ne seltsam Krumme Zahl für etwas derartig teures) aber laut allen bisherigen Angaben im Netz einer 3000 Gold kostet, ist klar, warum du was anderes raus hast, als alle anderen.
Korrekterweise sinds 29.000 k Gold, die die Kaufbaren Mats laut Angaben kosten müssten.

Ich habe den Händler ig noch nicht besucht aber wie gesagt: alle bisherigen Angaben im Netzt sagen eben das aus.


----------



## Xergart (15. Dezember 2010)

wenn das mit dem screenshot stimmt, dann muss man die fossilien bei archälogie sammeln und die 30k für mats sind auch nen witz, die hat man super shcnell zusmamen.

wie schon gesgat, das "schwierigste" wird sien, an das rezept zu kommen, da wie es ausschaut (screen) random bei einer gewöhnlichen ausgrabung dabei war.


----------



## beavis666 (17. Dezember 2010)

Xergart schrieb:


> wenn das mit dem screenshot stimmt, dann muss man die fossilien bei archälogie sammeln und die 30k für mats sind auch nen witz, die hat man super shcnell zusmamen.
> 
> wie schon gesgat, das "schwierigste" wird sien, an das rezept zu kommen, da wie es ausschaut (screen) random bei einer gewöhnlichen ausgrabung dabei war.



wer englisch kann ist klar im vorteil. les dir den fred doch mal richtig durch..... da steht genau drin woher der liebe spieler das rezept hat.
er hat das rezept halt auf dem flug entdeckt der der *canopic jar*. diese canopic jar ist ein GRAUES GEWÖHNLICHES artefakt der tol vir welches sich öffnen lässt und wo im regelfall wohl nur diese gedärme (?) drin sind und mit glück auch das rezept.
tol vir artefakte kann man nur aus uldum bekommen und die spawns sind ab skill450 möglich.

ps: 
bevor ihr hier wild mit zahlen rumschmeisst schaut doch einfach selbst bei yasmin in uldum vorbei...... gesammt kosten die mats (sand+flasche) bei ihr 29k gold. es gibt aber nen kleinen trick auf der man an hordenseite den stuff für 23,2k bekomen kann (geht sicher auch auf allieseite ist aber ein riesen aufriss)

und nun viel spass am rätseln .

ps2:
der preis lässt sich sogar noch weiter drücken, aber das wird noch dauern bis die ersten gilden den bonus dazu freigeschaltet haben


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (17. Dezember 2010)

beavis666 schrieb:


> ps:
> Es gibt aber nen kleinen trick auf der man an hordenseite den stuff für 23,2k bekomen kann (geht sicher auch auf allieseite ist aber ein riesen aufriss)
> 
> und nun viel spass am rätseln .



Ja is klar...

BTT:
Das Rezept ist nicht mehr zwingend erforderlich da Die Phiole seit dem letzten Hotfix nicht mehr beim aufheben gebunden ist. Also einfach nem befreundeten Alchie die Mats und ein nettes TG in die Hand drücken und sich freuen^^


----------



## beavis666 (17. Dezember 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Ja is klar...
> 
> BTT:
> Das Rezept ist nicht mehr zwingend erforderlich da Die Phiole seit dem letzten Hotfix nicht mehr beim aufheben gebunden ist. Also einfach nem befreundeten Alchie die Mats und ein nettes TG in die Hand drücken und sich freuen^^



frag doch mal den gobbo deines vertrauens . die items von yasmin sind nicht bop und somit handelbar (auch übers neutrale ah ) 

hast auch ne quelle dafür, das die phiole nicht mehr bop ist? und muss man alchi sein um sie zu benutzen oder gehts auch als non-alchi?


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (17. Dezember 2010)

beavis666 schrieb:


> frag doch mal den gobbo deines vertrauens . die items von yasmin sind nicht bop und somit handelbar (auch übers neutrale ah )



Nen goblin hab ich selbst aber wo soll darin der trick liegen? der bekommt die mats ja auch net billiger oder?


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (17. Dezember 2010)

beavis666 schrieb:


> hast auch ne quelle dafür, das die phiole nicht mehr bop ist? und muss man alchi sein um sie zu benutzen oder gehts auch als non-alchi?



Quelle is hier^^ is für alle lernbar nicht nur für alchemisten.


----------



## beavis666 (17. Dezember 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Nen goblin hab ich selbst aber wo soll darin der trick liegen? der bekommt die mats ja auch net billiger oder?


doch, das ist doch der rassenbonus von den gobbos. hab die mats vorhin kaufen lassen. hab 23,2k bezahlt (wenn ich mich nun nicht ganz irre... jedenfalls WEITAUS preiswerter als regulär). wenn du es nicht glauben willst flieg zu yasmin und überzeug dich selbst.
nun fehlt nur noch das rezpt....


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (17. Dezember 2010)

beavis666 schrieb:


> doch, das ist doch der rassenbonus von den gobbos. hab die mats vorhin kaufen lassen. hab 23,2k bezahlt (wenn ich mich nun nicht ganz irre... jedenfalls WEITAUS preiswerter als regulär). wenn du es nicht glauben willst flieg zu yasmin und überzeug dich selbst.
> nun fehlt nur noch das rezpt....



mhm das schau ich mir mal an^^

Edit: Quelle wurde oben verlinkt^^


----------



## beavis666 (17. Dezember 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> mhm das schau ich mir mal an^^
> 
> Edit: Quelle wurde oben verlinkt^^



merci.
der rassebonus ist sicher auch interessant für die gobbos die chopper bauen. von der theorie sollten auch hier die teile preiswerter u haben sein..... jaja die gobbos und das gute gold


----------



## Bibis (17. Dezember 2010)

also die mats kauf ich mir erst wenn ich das rezept habe, aber so langsam geb ich glaub ich auf 

das ist viel zu zeitintensiv, ich hab schon über 200 graue items ausgebuddelt, dieses kanope kommt bei mir
so selten, dass gibts gar nicht. und natürlich sind immer nur diese dämlichen gedärme drin....

gerade falls du echtgold gehortet hast, würd ich das verkaufen, dass gibt jetzt noch einigermaßen gold...
bis du das rezept hast können zudem locker wieder 12 tage vergehen, selbst wenn du jeden tag 5 stunden 
am buddeln bist....

naja viel erfolg euch beim rezept ausbuddeln


----------



## Xertreus (20. Dezember 2010)

Moin 

Wollte mal wissen ob wer schon das Rezept gefunden hat ?!?!
Ich bin dabei es zu farmen, habe bei Alchi und Archä nen Skill von 525. 
Jetzt buddel ich fleißig in Kalimdor. Gestern brauchte ich 2 Stunden bis mal ein Spawnpunkt in Uldum kam. 
In Uldum habe ich jetzt ca. 6-7 Ausgrabungen gehabt und es droppte keine "Kanope". 
Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob man die Kanope herstellen muss via "restaurieren" oder droppt die Kanope wie ne "Trolltafel" bei den Tol´Virs ?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## campino76 (20. Dezember 2010)

hab vorgestern auf ambossar einen dudu damit rumfliegen gesehn.. schau ganz nett aus der drache.


----------



## beavis666 (20. Dezember 2010)

Xertreus schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wollte mal wissen ob wer schon das Rezept gefunden hat ?!?!
> Ich bin dabei es zu farmen, habe bei Alchi und Archä nen Skill von 525.
> ...


die kanope ist ein artefalkt. du bekommst die also als projekt zugewiesen.
habs noch nicht, aber auf dem server gibts mindestens schon einen der das rezept hat.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (20. Dezember 2010)

Alchemiemount nja Darunter verstehe ich was anderes^^ Jetzt ist bald ein Allerwelts Mount und das man es nur durch  Archä bekommt hat irgendwie auch nix damit zutun?? Achja man kann es herstellen^^ 
Eine Andere Lösung währe besser gewessen  Alchimount ebend.Sowie der Teppich oder das Ingi Flugteil.


----------



## Volusenus (20. Dezember 2010)

Also entweder bin ich paranoid oder das Ding ist weniger selten als ich dachte.

Mittlerweile sehe ich die Viecher allerorten. Habe schon gar keine Lust mehr, mit meinem Alchi das Rezept zu holen.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (20. Dezember 2010)

Volusenus schrieb:


> Also entweder bin ich paranoid oder das Ding ist weniger selten als ich dachte.
> 
> Mittlerweile sehe ich die Viecher allerorten. Habe schon gar keine Lust mehr, mit meinem Alchi das Rezept zu holen.



Was du meinst ist ein Drache der als Drop in einer Instanz erhalten werden kann. Bei diesem Drachen gibts nen Anzeige Bug der den Spieler nicht auf sondern "im" Drachen anzeigt^^ schau mal unter den drachen. dann siehst die beine des chars^^


----------



## Izara (20. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> an 29k gold komme ich nie


O.o wie jetzt? Da gibts so viele Methoden (ich meine nur die legalen), dass ich gar nicht wüsste, wo anfangen mit erzählen.. Evtl mal ein paar Guides  googlen  Ich hab auf meinem Server schon einen innerhalb eines Monats aufs Goldcap kommen sehen. wirklich wahr.. von 10k auf die 270k + , nee, war nicht ich, aber möglich ist es. man muss nur wollen und seinen Kopf einschalten


----------



## Anubis89 (21. Dezember 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> O.o wie jetzt? Da gibts so viele Methoden (ich meine nur die legalen), dass ich gar nicht wüsste, wo anfangen mit erzählen.. Evtl mal ein paar Guides  googlen  Ich hab auf meinem Server schon einen innerhalb eines Monats aufs Goldcap kommen sehen. wirklich wahr.. von 10k auf die 270k + , nee, war nicht ich, aber möglich ist es. man muss nur wollen und seinen Kopf einschalten




Alle Methoden sind "legal" 
Der Goldkauf verstößt nur gegen die Vertragsvereinbarungen von Blizzard, du machst dich aber damit nicht strafbar.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Dezember 2010)

Anubis89 schrieb:


> Alle Methoden sind "legal"
> Der Goldkauf verstößt nur gegen die Vertragsvereinbarungen von Blizzard, du machst dich aber damit nicht strafbar.



Richtig. Endlich mal wer der das kapiert...^^


----------



## beavis666 (21. Dezember 2010)

also mein weg zum mount läuft und läuft und läuft.
gerade meine ERSTE kanope bekommen und natürlich bei meinem glück war das rezept NICHT drin .

kurzes fazit:
10 rar items
164 graue items.

wenn man pro item 20 minuten veranschlagt kommt man auf satte 58stunden zeit für nix bisher.


----------



## Milivoje (21. Dezember 2010)

beavis666 schrieb:


> also mein weg zum mount läuft und läuft und läuft.
> gerade meine ERSTE kanope bekommen und natürlich bei meinem glück war das rezept NICHT drin .
> 
> kurzes fazit:
> ...



Mein Tipp: Nicht so verbissen dran gehen. Wenn Du in den vergangenen zwei Wochen bereits 58 Stunden für Archäologie verbimmelt hast (vermutlich ja noch neben weiterer ingame Zeit), kann man ja nur wahnsinnig werden


----------



## I kick Murlocs (21. Dezember 2010)

So seh ich das auch.
Ich werd mir das Mount auf jeden Fall erarbeiten, allerdings setz ich mir dafür keinen Termin. Erst mal 85 werden, dann Alchi auf 525 und Archeologie kommt so nebenbei jeden Tag ein bißchen. Die Kohle häuft sich so nebenbei an und irgendwann werd ichs haben. Das kann ich 3 Wochen sein, das kann in 3 Monaten sein, aber Stress werd ich mir keinen damit machen. 

Ist doch ein Spiel und soll Spass machen.


----------



## Kyrador (21. Dezember 2010)

Warum wurde das Mount eigentlich zu BoE gemacht?
Teppich braucht Schneiderei...
Flugmaschine braucht Ingi...


----------



## campino76 (21. Dezember 2010)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Warum wurde das Mount eigentlich zu BoE gemacht?
> Teppich braucht Schneiderei...
> Flugmaschine braucht Ingi...



keine ahnung.. bei den berufen hat blizzard einiges verkackt, find ich. wenn man mal zb alchi und juwe miteinander vergleicht: juwe hat schmuck für nahezu jeden specc.. der alchi hat nur den alchimistenstein. wenn man nicht grad tank ist, kann man sich das teil dahin stecken, wo niemals die sonne hinscheint.

blizzard verstehn ist so, als wollt man(n) versuchen frauen zu verstehn ^^


----------



## I kick Murlocs (21. Dezember 2010)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Warum wurde das Mount eigentlich zu BoE gemacht?
> Teppich braucht Schneiderei...
> Flugmaschine braucht Ingi...



Ist wohl eher paralell zum Chopper als zur Flugmaschine zu betrachten, weil den kann man ja auch verkloppen. Imho hätten sies lieber umgekehrt machen sollen, so dass man das Rezept verkloppen kann und nicht den Trank. Dann wäre der Trank nämlich wirklich nur für Alchies und wenn ein Nichtalchi das rezept findet, kann er wenigstens was damit anstellen. Stellt euch mal vor, ihr findet das mit nem Char, ders nicht benutzen kann! Was ein Frust!


----------



## Volusenus (21. Dezember 2010)

campino76 schrieb:


> juwe hat schmuck für nahezu jeden specc.. der alchi hat nur den alchimistenstein. wenn man nicht grad tank ist, kann man sich das teil dahin stecken, wo niemals die sonne hinscheint.



Das ist so eine Sache, die mich auch tierisch nervt. Mein Priester ist Alchi von Beginn an, aber noch nie konnte ich diesen doofen Stein richtig verwenden. Warum nicht drei bereitstellen? Mit Ausdauer, Intelligenz und noch irgendwas... 
Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## I kick Murlocs (23. Dezember 2010)

Auf Gilneas war heute Mittag btw. eine Phiole des Sandes im Auktionshaus. Für schlappe 90000Gold ^^


----------



## CarpoX (23. Dezember 2010)

campino76 schrieb:


> keine ahnung.. bei den berufen hat blizzard einiges verkackt, find ich. wenn man mal zb alchi und juwe miteinander vergleicht: juwe hat schmuck für nahezu jeden specc.. der alchi hat nur den alchimistenstein. wenn man nicht grad tank ist, kann man sich das teil dahin stecken, wo niemals die sonne hinscheint.
> 
> blizzard verstehn ist so, als wollt man(n) versuchen frauen zu verstehn ^^



Naja, die Trinkets sind ja aber auch nur für den Einstieg, da hat man relativ schnell eh besseres Zeug, von daher... außerdem, niemand zwingt dich Alchi zu bleiben, wenn du Juwe so viel besser findest 

Die Änderung, dass das Mount BoE is und nicht mehr BoP finde ich nicht schlecht, wenn überhaupt lege ich es mir nur mit meinem Main zu, und der ist nunmal kein Alchi. Jetzt hab ich die Chance auf ein Mount mehr


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Januar 2011)

Mal ne Frage an die Alchi- Drachen-Besitzer

Wenn man sich in ein einen solchen Drachen verwandelt hat, kann man dann z.B. Erze und Kräuter einsammlen wie ein Druide in Flugform (also ohne ab- und aufmounten) ??

LG 
Ohr


----------



## Komakomi (22. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Alchi- Drachen-Besitzer
> 
> Wenn man sich in ein einen solchen Drachen verwandelt hat, kann man dann z.B. Erze und Kräuter einsammlen wie ein Druide in Flugform (also ohne ab- und aufmounten) ??
> 
> ...



Nein kann man nicht.
Im endeffekt ist die Phiole nichts anderes als die Rakete.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Januar 2011)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht.
> Im endeffekt ist die Phiole nichts anderes als die Rakete.



Danke für die Info!! 
(Damit verschiebt sich die Phiole von Priorität 1 auf irgendwann mal)


----------



## Sèv! (22. Januar 2011)

Also ich finde für Matskosten von ca. 40k ist das Alchimount nicht lohnenswert.

Ich finde es gibt viel viel schönere Drachen (z.B. den Tol Barad Drachen oder halt die ICCDrachen)
Da man auch noch abmountet wenn man Kräuter etc. einsammelt auch noch total unnötig.

Ich bereue es doch schon ziemlich das Ding gekauft zu haben : /


----------

